# KUIL has picked up Texas baseball



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

We needed this good news, what with the passing of KATV's availability, the passing of WNGS's baseball coverage, and the plain ol' passing of WGMU. The former Fox station in Beaumont has picked up Texas' regional OTA TV package, which included opening day and will include games next Monday and Saturday nights.

Oh, and at least we still have the St. Louis OTA package, too.

For the latest FTA sports updates, check here: http://www.ftalist.com/moviesports.htm


----------

